# The coolest thing that I saw at the expo



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

This girl with a rolled up piece of paper was giving the game call guys a run for their money. I am not even sure they knew that they were calling back and forth with a 5 year old.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I kind of figured that your post had something to do with a female, but come on! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh... its a video by the way... It will send you to my photobucket account. 

Huge, If I was a 5 yr old I would have a serious crush on that girl... I wish my 1 year old son finds someone like that.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

That is funny..........there is some serious competition, well on her way.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

She's pretty good................. 8)


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

that's friggin hilarious...quick learner...or at least a really good imitator!


----------



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

I seen some RACKS that was pretty impressive, and I'm not talking deer or elk, I'm talking RACKS!!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I saw this little girl. My wife pointed it her out to me. I don't know if its the same situation but she was standing next to a game call booth and the guys were calling and she would mimic the call right back. It a was a pretty cool scene.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

wonder if her parents would rent her out..... j/k!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

That's cute. 

I cut off a wiffle bat and my son uses that as his elk call all the time. I play the elk. He calls me in, then shoots me with a suction cup arrow from his 2 lb. bow. It's awesome fun!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Ruger67 said:


> I seen some RACKS that was pretty impressive, and I'm not talking deer or elk, I'm talking RACKS!!


Dear Kim,
your RACK is UNREAL!!!

god bless the Superbowl commercials!


----------

